

Ask HN: How is my app doing? - ssing

It has been 1 month since I released http://doosracricket.com/ and wanted to check how is my app doing?<p>In 30 days there were 
331 Visits,<p>200 Unique Visitors, (this includes approx 100 HN users when 
I posted for feedback)<p>1,124 Pageviews<p>32 users (signups)<p>18 Facebook Fans<p>Expenses: $25 on Facebook ads and server cost.<p>Any suggestions will be very helpful. Thanks
======
imp
What are your goals? Are your visitors returning? If you stopped paying for
ads, how much traffic would you have? Did you intend to make money?

~~~
ssing
Not thinking of generating money right now. The main goal is to get the
visitor returning on there own without pushing(notification) and ads.

